# What do you wear?



## Cohn (May 26, 2010)

I was just wondering what gear everyone here wears?

I personally just ordered some stuff from Galls, Galls zipper boots and Galls EMT pants (they hem them for you too for free  )

I was looking for some 5.11 gear but it was a little out of my price range.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 26, 2010)

Not another one of these threads....  Kid, do a search and you'll see what I mean. 

"Paging Mycrofft, call holding on line five is four...paging Mycrofft".


----------



## medicdan (May 26, 2010)

Cohn said:


> I was just wondering what gear everyone here wears?
> 
> I personally just ordered some stuff from Galls, Galls zipper boots and Galls EMT pants (they hem them for you too for free  )
> 
> I was looking for some 5.11 gear but it was a little out of my price range.



...Um... Whatever my bosses tell me to. I work as an EMT for paid services with owners and a volunteer service with an E-Board.
As a policy, I do not make personal purchases from Galls or similar websites... 
What did you buy, that you feel is necessary to function as an EMT?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 26, 2010)

Cohn said:


> I was just wondering what gear everyone here wears?
> 
> I personally just ordered some stuff from Galls, Galls zipper boots and Galls EMT pants (they hem them for you too for free  )
> 
> I was looking for some 5.11 gear but it was a little out of my price range.



When I am on duty I wear a uniform, provided by the service. When I am in class, I wear the uniform mandated by my college.

In my personal time I prefer shorts and a t-shirt.(not from Galls)


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2010)

When with patients? Shirt, tie, slacks, good shoes, white clinical jacket.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 26, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> When with patients? Shirt, tie, slacks, good shoes, white clinical jacket.[/QUOTE
> 
> An EMT teacher at my school dresses like that.....
> 
> including a long white clinical jacket, with name and embroidered position....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

Cohn said:


> I was just wondering what gear everyone here wears?
> 
> Clothes. h34r:
> 
> ...


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> JPINFV said:
> 
> 
> > When with patients? Shirt, tie, slacks, good shoes, white clinical jacket.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## farmallm (May 27, 2010)

We wear what ever we have on I work on a volunteer squad but we have Dept. Shirts when we are at functions.


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2010)

Nothing at all. You should try nudity, it's very freeing. A nice healthy breeze in all the bits.


----------



## DrParasite (May 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Nothing at all. You should try nudity, it's very freeing. A nice healthy breeze in all the bits.


I would need a pic to verify that 

I wear what my agency approves.  FT job that means blue EMT pants, polo shirt (purchased by me)  or s/s button down, and usually black sneakers (since I work in dispatch).  I also have a job shirt, again department approved.

at Part time job, black pants, polo shirt (purchased by me) or s/s button down, and waterproof boots.  I also have a job shirt that I purchased.

Any decent agency will provide you with a complete uniform.  this includes shirt, pants, and jacket.  They can either be issued and returned when you separate from the organization, or purchased.  

All my uniforms are department issued/paid for or made to department specs.  the only exception is a generic Game job shirt that I have, with my name, an EMT patch, and a generic SOL embroidered on it.  I have it for my per diem job, where I work maybe once or twice a month, and it doesn't pay to buy a dedicated job shirt.  and if functions as a backup job shirt for my FT and PT job if i need to wash it and it isn't dry before work.

and I try to avoid galls if at all possible.  waaaay too expensive, and there are better quality items available elsewhere.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> When with patients? Shirt, tie, slacks, good shoes, white clinical jacket.



That's only until you become a resident.  Then it's scrubs, crocs, rumpled lab coat, and three days growth of beard.  The dark rings and bloodshot eyes are optional but encouraged.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 27, 2010)

Currently? Oscar the grouch lounge pants and a tshirt I stole from my husband.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

At the moment, white issued button down shirt, black 5.11 EMS pants, black Converse side-zip boots, and a nice warm fleece jacket (which I technically shouldn't be wearing cause it's not approved uniform item)


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 27, 2010)

I always wear clean boxers.

Because hey, you just never know.


----------



## Cohn (May 27, 2010)

Well I had to buy new boots, my last ones were torn up by my dog. And EMS pants because my blue ****ies did not hold my stuff in my pockets at all. Also I am a volunteer so we are really only given a department shirt. When they start training me for fires I will need to get gloves too.


----------



## Veneficus (May 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Lifeguards For Life said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, I still feel like a little child playing dress up with his father's clothes when I'm wearing the coat.
> ...


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 27, 2010)

Cohn said:


> Well I had to buy new boots, my last ones were torn up by my dog. And EMS pants because my blue ****ies did not hold my stuff in my pockets at all. Also I am a volunteer so we are really only given a department shirt. When they start training me for fires I will need to get gloves too.



Fire gloves, or other gloves?  Fire gloves should be issued by your department.

Also, you guys should have some sort of BLS bag on your apparatus you respond on, that should hold all your equipment.  ;D   When I'm at work, I carry a small notepad/pen, bright LED penlight (makes a great small flashlight too), puncture-resistant gloves, sterile gloves, my EMS cards and swipe card for work, a multitool, my steth, and a pair of shears.  Anything else should be in your bag, imo.


----------



## LondonMedic (May 27, 2010)

I wear armani trousers, calvin klein shirts and a silk tie hand embroidered by a vietnamese child.


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

Cohn said:


> Well I had to buy new boots, my last ones were torn up by my dog. And EMS pants because my blue ****ies did not hold my stuff in my pockets at all. Also I am a volunteer so we are really only given a department shirt. When they start training me for fires I will need to get gloves too.



My volunteer department issued me pants. Boy pants that are a bit tight. 

But they are paying for my new set of pants.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 28, 2010)

sasha said:


> nothing at all. You should try nudity, it's very freeing. A nice healthy breeze in all the bits.



o_o


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 28, 2010)

> I would need a pic to verify that



Me too.... LOL


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 28, 2010)

Work - company issued tan button-down uniform shirt, black t-shirt underneath, black EMS pants, black boots.

MICU Clinical - powder blue button-down uniform shirt, PA DOH EMT navy blue t-shirt underneath, navy blue EMS pants, black boots (this is the mandated MICU uniform)

Hospital Clinical - black slacks, black shoes, grey school-issued polo w/ school logo


----------



## Veneficus (May 28, 2010)

LondonMedic said:


> a silk tie hand embroidered by a vietnamese child.



Think of it as supporting a famly you never met.


----------



## Bambulance (Jun 26, 2010)

I like Doc Martens and a cheap button up shirt. I just picked up some EMT Pants at PredatorBDU.com  I like the crotch on these since they let everything breath down there on a long night. Plus it has a lot of pockets to stick things.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2010)

Our Ambulance Officers wear black boots and pants with a white button down shirt.  

A long sleeve green V neck jersey is also avaliable and a high viz bright yellow fluro vest/wet weather jacket.

Personally it would be nice if our shirts could loose the name plate and rank slides as they serve little purpose.

We are trialling black cargo pants and a zip up over garment type thing in place of the trousers and shirt.  

The SERT (special emergency response team) Intensive Care Paramedics can wear a green jumpsuit and we have a green helicopter jumpsuit for land based ICPs who do ad-hoc HEMS work.

It is interesting to note that regular road staff are prohibited from wearing the green jumpsuit as black and white is said to provide a more professional look.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Aaaaannnnnndddd.......somehow, this thread is still alive.

Mycrofft, mycrofft, this is lights5! Emergency traffic! Six hundred ninety five trillion, twelve billion, seven hundred seventy seven million eight hundred sixty nine thousand two hundred fifty one is one hundred nineteen, one hundred nineteen is eighteen, eighteen is eight, eight is five and five is four. Do you copy? Over.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Aaaaannnnnndddd.......somehow, this thread is still alive.
> 
> Mycrofft, mycrofft, this is lights5! Emergency traffic! Six hundred ninety five trillion, twelve billion, seven hundred seventy seven million eight hundred sixty nine thousand two hundred fifty one is one hundred nineteen, one hundred nineteen is eighteen, eighteen is eight, eight is five and five is four. Do you copy? Over.



Yes good evening it's Dr. Brown speaking, I'm one of the helicopter doctors, listen we've been called out to a male who is having some sort of neurological crisis and extremely agitated and confused.  I am probably going to put him to sleep, intubate and ventilate and would like to know if you would accept him directly for assessment or if not I'll take him to APH as they have neurological there.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2010)

> going to put him to sleep



Put him to sleep? Like a furry little puppy who just ripped a babies throat out?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Put him to sleep? Like a furry little puppy who just ripped a babies throat out?



LOL not at all more like knock him out with enough fentanyl and ketamine to make an elephant drop, chemically paralyse and put a tube down his throat


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> LOL not at all more like knock him out with enough fentanyl and ketamine to make an elephant drop, chemically paralyse and put a tube down his throat



If you've ever wondered what Brown can do for you...


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 26, 2010)

A thong, bowtie, and some kind of laborer's helmet. 

Sorry, wrong forum...

Forgot I already posted I fancy scrubs.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I fancy scrubs.



I like Greys Anatomy better, but Sarah Chalke is hot


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> A thong, bowtie, and some kind of laborer's helmet.
> 
> Sorry, wrong forum...
> 
> Forgot I already posted I fancy scrubs.



What forum was THAT for? 

And Sarah Chalke is not hot, she looks like an ugly racoon.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> What forum was THAT for?
> 
> And Sarah Chalke is not hot, she looks like an ugly racoon.



you know, need a moonlighting job


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 26, 2010)

> What forum was THAT for?



Something Awful?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> you know, need a moonlighting job



Being a Wizard doesn't pay enough?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Being a Wizard doesn't pay enough?


If you have pictures of yourself in a Harry Potter style costume, you have to share those. LOL


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Being a Wizard doesn't pay enough?



Looks to me like he's a Ninja or something but heck I dno I'm told I am kinda blind 

Oh and I havent seen Scrubs in like 5 years so maybe Sarah Chalke was hot back then I dno

Now Katherine Heigl on the other hand ....


----------



## Nelg (Jun 26, 2010)

A long, flowing brown robe, kakie undergarments with a black undershirt showing and brown boots. Also, a belt that can hold my fancy lightsaber and various pouches along it.

Ohh wait, you mean outside of my moonlighting? Just white boxers. And socks... Yeah... Socks... lol


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 27, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> If you have pictures of yourself in a Harry Potter style costume, you have to share those. LOL



Sorry to dissapoint you, all I have is a picture of me in normal cloths standing at the harry potter cart under the sign that read "Platform 9&3/4" at King's Cross in London.

"Veneficus" is latin for the word "wizard"

when I chose it I was thinking more along the lines of "pay no attention to the man behind the curtain" who can hand out hearts, brains, and courage.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 27, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you, all I have is a picture of me in normal cloths standing at the harry potter cart under the sign that read "Platform 9&3/4" at King's Cross in London.
> 
> "Veneficus" is latin for the word "wizard"
> 
> when I chose it I was thinking more along the lines of "pay no attention to the man behind the curtain" who can hand out hearts, brains, and courage.


That was directed at Sasha.  :lol:


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 27, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you, all I have is a picture of me in normal cloths standing at the harry potter cart under the sign that read "Platform 9&3/4" at King's Cross in London.



I can see where this is going ....

"Hello HEMS?"
"Red Base here, its a go"
"What for?"
"One under"
"Thanks mate, best we be off then"

I only have a picture of myself standing beside the giant "PADDINGTON" sign on the tube


----------

